# I got a chuckle out of this



## WaltL1 (Jun 10, 2015)

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/domen...raig_b_7543222.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592



The hypocricy is never ending


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's a lot harder to boycott all that you don't agree with when most of the people who provide you with your products and services are in that very same camp.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 10, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, it's a lot harder to boycott all that you don't agree with when most of the people who provide you with your products and services are in that very same camp.


Im betting MasterCard and American Express aren't all that worried about getting dropped


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 10, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Im betting MasterCard and American Express aren't all that worried about getting dropped



To some people, the only criteria that matters is money.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 10, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> To some people, the only criteria that matters is money.


Apparently his remote was broken or some gay person tied him down -


> "the tide of moral decay that is being crammed down our throats


Uhhh change the channel maybe?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 10, 2015)

If we only focused on love, faith, and hope instead of "the Law" which was only provided to teach love, faith, and hope.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 11, 2015)

Youtube, Google, Amazon etc aren't making commercials with homosexuals in them like its completely normal, so they're not necessarily "cramming it down our throats". I think maybe that's the point being made, but I could be wrong.

I believe half of these companies that "support" the LGBT don't necessarily agree with homosexuality, but their client base does, so they "support" to make sure they don't offend them.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

US Jews among the most supportive of gays.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 11, 2015)

What really disgusts me is that about every other TV show sitcom nowadays is glorifying homosexuality.  Flip through 10 channels, and 5 or 6 of them have 2 guys talking with flamings lisps.  It's become the norm.

Why can't they just stay "In the closet" about that stuff, instead of being all "in your face" about it?


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jun 11, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Youtube, Google, Amazon etc aren't making commercials with homosexuals in them like its completely normal, so they're not necessarily "cramming it down our throats". I think maybe that's the point being made, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I believe half of these companies that "support" the LGBT don't necessarily agree with homosexuality, but their client base does, so they "support" to make sure they don't offend them.



This^....It's all about the dollar.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 11, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Youtube, Google, Amazon etc aren't making commercials with homosexuals in them like its completely normal, so they're not necessarily "cramming it down our throats". I think maybe that's the point being made, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I believe half of these companies that "support" the LGBT don't necessarily agree with homosexuality, but their client base does, so they "support" to make sure they don't offend them.


Is there a difference? 
Those companies have publicly announced their "support". That's choosing sides. Whether that's a business decision or they actually support equality, they could have chosen the other side or no side.
And that actually ties into Hoot's comment below -


> What really disgusts me is that about every other TV show sitcom nowadays is glorifying homosexuality. Flip through 10 channels, and 5 or 6 of them have 2 guys talking with flamings lisps. It's become the norm.


If nobody was watching, those shows wouldn't be on. And there aren't enough gay folks watching to keep 5 or 6 shows on the air.
Its society that's dictating this, not the gays, not the companies and not the networks.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Its society that's dictating this, not the gays, not the companies and not the networks.



None of the gay folks I know have it on full display all the time.  I tend to think the tv characters are reinforcing a stereotype.   The poster does have a point, though, it does seem that most shows now require a "token" gay person.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I tend to think the tv characters are reinforcing a stereotype.



Oh, c'mon.  There are no gay stereotypes on TV.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> None of the gay folks I know have it on full display all the time.  I tend to think the tv characters are reinforcing a stereotype.   The poster does have a point, though, it does seem that most shows now require a "token" gay person.





> I tend to think the tv characters are reinforcing a stereotype.


Yeah I'll go along with that. And its usually a comedy situation. But its also not completely new or completely comedy - think Dog Day Afternoon with Pacino.


> it does seem that most shows now require a "token" gay person


Sure but again that reflects what going on society today.
Most of the shows now all the wives/moms have careers and we don't give it a second thought.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 11, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Oh, c'mon.  There are no gay stereotypes on TV.




That's almost exactly how my wife tells the story of her best friends brother when they were growing up.  

John asked my wife's mom to sew him a dress.  After she was done he squealed with delight and said "I love you Mrs. Harrison!!!" as he ran home to put it on.  

He was probably 10.

You might think that John and his inclinations are the result of a broken and evil world.  I think your world is broken.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

I can remember when all the shows had a token black person or a token mixed race couple. I agree that this is a part of society but does every show have to reflect this? 
Does every group of friends have to contain a black guy or a gay guy? Why does every cowboy or war movie need a cute girl in full make up? Even in the middle of a desert or war zone?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> None of the gay folks I know have it on full display all the time.  I tend to think the tv characters are reinforcing a stereotype.   The poster does have a point, though, it does seem that most shows now require a "token" gay person.





Some of my gay friends are swishier than others.  

Heck, my black friends don't even act "fully black" around non-blacks.  I hang around them enough to catch them being "black" sometimes.  It's funny.

Remember when shows started having token black people? Maybe it IS a sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 11, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I can remember when all the shows had a token black person or a token mixed race couple. I agree that this is a part of society but does every show have to reflect this?
> Does every group of friends have to contain a black guy or a gay guy? Why does every cowboy or war movie need a cute girl in full make up? Even in the middle of a desert or war zone?




Beat me to it. 

 Because it's entertainment.  

Art doesn't shape culture. It describes it.

Why do cave women have shaved pits?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Because it's entertainment.
> 
> ...



Raquel Welch was one gorgeous cave woman!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

If one wants to boycott sin don't even think about a visit to Reddit.com


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 11, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I can remember when all the shows had a token black person ...





ambush80 said:


> Remember when shows started having token black people?




I think it's hilarious that South Park has a black character named "Token".


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 11, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> I think it's hilarious that South Park has a black character named "Token".



Ever see the wheel of fortune south park episode?  

Those guys are stinking hilarious.  The best one, though, is when they shoot the whale to the moon......I think they are amking fun of animal rights folks with that'n.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Sure but again that reflects what going on society today.
> Most of the shows now all the wives/moms have careers and we don't give it a second thought.



True.  But, there seems to be this drive to constantly reinforce that the person is gay.  I have lesbian neighbors, never once in seven years has it ever even been a topic of discussion.  They know what they are, we know what they are.  It's not that they hide it or we dodge the topic, it's just not a topic, and there isn't really a reason for it to be, much like my wife and I don't really go around discussing our preferences.  Everybody just goes on with life.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 11, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Heck, my black friends don't even act "fully black" around non-blacks.  I hang around them enough to catch them being "black" sometimes.  It's funny.



What's funnier is a white dude trying to get his "black on" around black folks.......I see it a lot with the younger folks.  

It's interesting how people will change how they act in different situations.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What's funnier is a white dude trying to get his "black on" around black folks.......I see it a lot with the younger folks.
> 
> It's interesting how people will change how they act in different situations.



That South Park "Wheel of Fortune" is funny. The white dude acting black was done in the movie "Malibu's Most Wanted."(2003)
Ambush talked about black people doing this too when around black people. I imagine other cultures do this too.

I understand the topic of homosexuality doesn't come up with your neighbors. Younger people who seem to have more gay friends talk to each other about gay relationships. They joke with each other about it. 
Kinda like guys do about women, fishing, and trucks. Saying this though, the TV shows carry it to extreme but it is showbiz. 

It's more of a culture within the younger generation. Probably because they are more at ease talking about it with each other. I would feel awkward discussing about gay issues with a homosexual just because of how I was raised. Kinda like the first time I played basketball with black boys. It just felt awkward.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> True.  But, there seems to be this drive to constantly reinforce that the person is gay.  I have lesbian neighbors, never once in seven years has it ever even been a topic of discussion.  They know what they are, we know what they are.  It's not that they hide it or we dodge the topic, it's just not a topic, and there isn't really a reason for it to be, much like my wife and I don't really go around discussing our preferences.  Everybody just goes on with life.





> But, there seems to be this drive to constantly reinforce that the person is gay.


I agree with that too.


> I have lesbian neighbors, never once in seven years has it ever even been a topic of discussion.


That would be a boring tv show 


> it's just not a topic, and there isn't really a reason for it to be,


That actually says a lot. And its good.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 11, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> That South Park "Wheel of Fortune" is funny. The white dude acting black was done in the movie "Malibu's Most Wanted."(2003)
> Ambush talked about black people doing this too when around black people. I imagine other cultures do this too.
> 
> I understand the topic of homosexuality doesn't come up with your neighbors. Younger people who seem to have more gay friends talk to each other about gay relationships. They joke with each other about it.
> ...



Signs of the apocalypse and the ruination of our once great republic.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> That would be a boring tv show



  Point taken


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Signs of the apocalypse and the ruination of our once great republic.



You keep gong back to this.  Did I miss something?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You keep gong back to this.  Did I miss something?



He's probably alluding to the fact that many fundamental Christians think the prominence and acceptance of gays in our culture is a sign that "end times" are near.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> He's probably alluding to the fact that many fundamental Christians think the prominence and acceptance of gays in our culture is a sign that "end times" are near.



That's what I was thinking too.  I just didn't know if it's bait in here or if it's frustration coming through the keyboard.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That's what I was thinking too.  I just didn't know if it's bait in here or if it's frustration coming through the keyboard.



My bet would be tongue in cheek humor. Could be wrong though.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You keep gong back to this.  Did I miss something?





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> My bet would be tongue in cheek humor. Could be wrong though.



Just funnin'.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Just funnin'.



  I didn't know if you were tossin' it out there to see if you got any bites.  There's likely a few on here who would go for it........


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What's funnier is a white dude trying to get his "black on" around black folks.......I see it a lot with the younger folks.
> 
> It's interesting how people will change how they act in different situations.



We all yearn to be accepted. Some more than others, but still.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't know if you were tossin' it out there to see if you got any bites.  There's likely a few on here who would go for it........



They're all line shy.  It would go over better in the PF.  Very aggressive feeders prone to reaction strikes.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> We all yearn to be accepted. Some more than others, but still.



My best friend growing up was a hard core redneck.  Wore wrangler jeans and gettin' dressed up included a cowoy hat and boots.  Very prejudiced fella because he figured that's what he had to be. After a few years in the army dude was all about the rap music and he spoke in ebonics.

I think he just had identity issues


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> They're all line shy.  It would go over better in the PF.  Very aggressive feeders prone to reaction strikes.



YEa, I've seen you fishin' over there a time or two.  

Also see you reading through the Billy threads sometimes, you should stop in and say hello from time to time.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My best friend growing up was a hard core redneck.  Wore wrangler jeans and gettin' dressed up included a cowoy hat and boots.  Very prejudiced fella because he figured that's what he had to be. After a few years in the army dude was all about the rap music and he spoke in ebonics.
> 
> I think he just had identity issues



Identity isn't fixed. We all change over time. Like those who went from belief to non, or non to belief.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> What's funnier is a white dude trying to get his "black on" around black folks.......I see it a lot with the younger folks.
> 
> It's interesting how people will change how they act in different situations.



When Stewart Scott (RIP) would say a black phrase, or fist bump it was still cool.  When Chris Berman says it it's on its way out.  When white guys do it at the water cooler it's not so cool anymore.  When Guys do it at deer camp it's become dorky.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 12, 2015)

Some folks have a strong drive to a) Stand out or, b) fit in.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> When Guys do it at deer camp it's become dorky.



I'll add......when guys at deer camp talk like the TV hunters: "I smoked it!" or "Put the smack-down on it".....is even worse


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My best friend growing up was a hard core redneck.  Wore wrangler jeans and gettin' dressed up included a cowoy hat and boots.  Very prejudiced fella because he figured that's what he had to be. After a few years in the army dude was all about the rap music and he spoke in ebonics.
> 
> I think he just had identity issues





> After a few years in the army dude was all about the rap music and he spoke in ebonics.


We had 60 guys all living in one big squad bay (room) everybody with their own radios blasting etc. After a while it was amazing how you would go from group to group (read race to race) and you would immediately start using their dialect/slang etc in conversation.
You would go from New York City black slang to Alabama redneck slang to California surfer slang (its casual dude) without even thinking about it.
I credit it for me being able to relate to most anybody from any walk of life.
And I Thank your God this was before rap existed.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> And I Thank your God this was before rap existed.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> We had 60 guys all living in one big squad bay (room) everybody with their own radios blasting etc. After a while it was amazing how you would go from group to group (read race to race) and you would immediately start using their dialect/slang etc in conversation.
> You would go from New York City black slang to Alabama redneck slang to California surfer slang (its casual dude) without even thinking about it.
> I credit it for me being able to relate to most anybody from any walk of life.
> And I Thank your God this was before rap existed.



You should be thankful. I spent the majority of a year in Kuwait in 03 in a 100 man bay just as you describe it. Except that most of the groups did have rap going. 

Needless to say I spent a lot of time with headphones on.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> You should be thankful. I spent the majority of a year in Kuwait in 03 in a 100 man bay just as you describe it. Except that most of the groups did have rap going.
> 
> Needless to say I spent a lot of time with headphones on.





> Except that most of the groups did have rap going.


I think I would have had to find a way to get myself captured by the enemy.
I have VERY diverse musical tastes because of the experience but rap is where I draw the line.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> I think I would have had to find a way to get myself captured by the enemy.
> I have VERY diverse musical tastes because of the experience but rap is where I draw the line.



I don't mind the occasional rap "song" or whatever it's called. But when I'm forced to listen to it from sunup to sundown, and beyond, that's when it gets grating. 

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have appreciated me blaring Jimmy Buffet 24/7. 

It's the lack of common courtesy that bugs me more than the music, really.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 12, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I don't mind the occasional rap "song" or whatever it's called. But when I'm forced to listen to it from sunup to sundown, and beyond, that's when it gets grating.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have appreciated me blaring Jimmy Buffet 24/7.
> 
> It's the lack of common courtesy that bugs me more than the music, really.


For me Jimmy Buffet is only a few steps above rap so I would have needed some top of the line headphones


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'll add......when guys at deer camp talk like the TV hunters: "I smoked it!" or "Put the smack-down on it".....is even worse



Tru Dat!!

When the TV hunters use black phrases those phrases are 10 years old.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> For me Jimmy Buffet is only a few steps above rap so I would have needed some top of the line headphones



That's kinda the point. Different strokes for different folks. I don't like Buffet all the time, either, and have the common decency to know that most people feel the same way, and accommodate them.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> For me Jimmy Buffet is only a few steps above rap so I would have needed some top of the line headphones



Youetube _Mini Thin-City (word for female dog)_

You'll absolutely hate it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> For me Jimmy Buffet is only a few steps above rap so I would have needed some top of the line headphones



We just bought my daughter the Noontec Hammo Go active noise canceling headphones for her birthday. They were more reasonably priced than most. 

You might prefer the raw and primitive sounds of Ricky Scaggs and Brad Paisley over Jimmy Buffet;


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Youetube _Mini Thin-City (word for female dog)_
> 
> You'll absolutely hate it.



It had some redeeming value in the form of the Confederate Flag Bikini. Remember Gin & Juice by the Gourds?


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'll add......when guys at deer camp talk like the TV hunters: "I smoked it!" or "Put the smack-down on it".....is even worse



Maybe art CAN shape our reality.  Of course I'm using the term "art" loosely here.  I've heard words or phrases coming out of my mouth, and then wondered where it came from.  We absorb everything around us, consciously or sub-consciously.  The first time someone tried to fist bump me, my hand was out to shake.  It's normal now.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 13, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> We just bought my daughter the Noontec Hammo Go active noise canceling headphones for her birthday. They were more reasonably priced than most.
> 
> You might prefer the raw and primitive sounds of Ricky Scaggs and Brad Paisley over Jimmy Buffet;




I love shreds. _Creed shreds_ is the classic. But these crack me up.

http://


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 13, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> It had some redeeming value in the form of the Confederate Flag Bikini. Remember Gin & Juice by the Gourds?



I do.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 13, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> Maybe art CAN shape our reality.  Of course I'm using the term "art" loosely here.  I've heard words or phrases coming out of my mouth, and then wondered where it came from.  We absorb everything around us, consciously or sub-consciously.  The first time someone tried to fist bump me, my hand was out to shake.  It's normal now.



I think art talks about where society is at the moment.  It gives society what it "needs" at that moment, often quite a bit earlier than the majority of people are ready for it.  It resonates because it talks about where we're at.

Cutting edge art takes some time to filter into the mainstream.  Often times it's not even noticed.  

Art history is pretty interesting, particularly when studied along side world history. 

Elvis came along at just the right time and so did Picasso and Marilyn Manson.  They spoke to where the world was at at the time.  If a Buddy Holly type performer comes back to popularity it will reflect the times as well.

One of my black friends came at me with a fist bump yesterday and I told him "Shake my hand like a white man.  His fist landed on my shoulder."


----------



## drippin' rock (Jun 13, 2015)

Just watched a episode of mountain men where they are cooking roadkill squirrel over a campfire. They pronounced it good and fist bumped. It is everywhere.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> I love shreds. _Creed shreds_ is the classic. But these crack me up.



This NFL shred reminds me of Most Extreme Elimination Challenge MXC.
I guess that show was a shred.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 13, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> Just watched a episode of mountain men where they are cooking roadkill squirrel over a campfire. They pronounced it good and fist bumped. It is everywhere.



I just had an image where a young dude does a fist bump to the preacher after his sermon.


----------

